# Back again with a new boat--New Question pg 3



## fishinchef (Jun 22, 2009)

Its been a long time since i posted last. I finally finished the 1432 build and sold it aloing with a 17ft center console and bought a new project. Its a 1990 1752 Lowe with an 80 hp merc. Got a great deal off craigslist, boat, motor, trailer, trolling motor and all the accessories for $1000. The boat was a previous Army Corp or Engineers boat and was pretty dirty and needs some tlc. The plans now are to add a front and rear casting deck, re-run all the wires, rework the console, and I should be ready to fish.

Her are some pictues before any work was started. THIS THING WAS FILTHY!!! The previous owner had 3 layers of styrofoam insulation underneath a flimsy aluminum floor. It was mud/water logged and well smelled quite distgusting They had also moved the bench that used to be in the middle of the boat to the rear and had a super stong supports built out of aluminum flashing!?!?!?!











This is how the boat looks after 2 trips to the car wash and about 6 hefty trash bags. List of items found in boat during clean out: Spinner Bait, rattle trap, fire extinguisher, bags of worms, leatherman, diet coke cans, half a dozen floats, and about 5 gallons of mud and tree debris.


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome back man!

Looks like a great project boat!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 22, 2009)

Deal of the century. Consider yourself extremely lucky man... just the motor was probably worth that.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

thats a sweet rig

cant beat the lures thrown in the deal too!


----------



## russ010 (Jun 23, 2009)

sweet find man!

Glad to see you back on board... now get to modding and post those pics!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice.. Cant wait to see the mods you do..


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jun 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## ben2go (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a sweet hull for a build.From the looks of the blue cup on the bow,you're staying well hydrated.It's gettin darn hot in the south this year.


----------



## Andy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats going to make a nice boat for sure. Congrats on the awesome deal.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool deal man...looks like a heavy constructed boat!


----------



## fishinchef (Jun 28, 2009)

Got a little bit done today. The main supports for the front deck are cut and I'm working on tying them all together and sealing them. 






The cooler will become a livewell/permanent cooler in front of the console will be a lockable rod box.






I used the simpson strong ties to connect the deck to the ribs and also the existing front deck






Hopefully tomorrow I can finish the cross supports and start sealing the wood.


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice boat. THat is sweet. I want one too.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 29, 2009)

Great find! Looking good so far ... keep posting as you progress.


----------



## fishinchef (Jun 29, 2009)

Right now I am looking for a new steering cable. I have moved the console back about a foot and a half. Anyone know of the best/cheapest place to buy one? any of our sponsors sell them??? The motor is a 1982 Mercury 80hp Thunderbolt.


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 5, 2009)

I got a little bit done this weekend. I finally got all of the old paint stripped and sanded off of the console and put a fresh coat of flat black on the underside, and I'm getting ready to wire the console and other electronics. I also managed to line the storage compartments with sheet aluminum. I just need a few more rivets from the store tomorrow and i'll be able to finish them.


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 19, 2009)

progress has been slow but managed to get some of the floor panels cut. Hopefully this week I can get it all sealed and begin carpet the beginning of next week. I have decided to do away with the livewell and just add another storage compartment. I have the room in the boat if I decide to add it in the future. I am also trying to sell the 80 hp and get a smaller tiller steer. I'm gonna finish up the front deck and start fishing out of it and finish the rest in the fall.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks great. What are the strong ties made out of? I used Simpson, but used gasket as a buffer between them and the aluminum to avoid corrosion. Not saying you should have, but curious as to what you think and expect.


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 20, 2009)

Ober i am adding gaskets as well due to the boat may be used in salt water a few times a year. If I was never putting the boat in the salt water I probably would not have used the gaskets. I used shower pan liner from lowes, its the same thickness as gasket material and only $5 per linear foot.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 20, 2009)

fishinchef said:


> Ober i am adding gaskets as well due to the boat may be used in salt water a few times a year. If I was never putting the boat in the salt water I probably would not have used the gaskets. I used shower pan liner from lowes, its the same thickness as gasket material and only $5 per linear foot.



Nice find, I like it.


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 30, 2009)

Progress is slow but its coming along. I still have to cut and install the end caps on the front deck. I've got all of the deck boards cut, sealed, and installed, I'm waiting on carpet to be installed next week.











Got a little package in the mail today. Along with some soft jerk baits and a new set of stainless pliers was the fuse block that will get wired in this weekend. Its a 10 gang block with the negative block built in.







Along with everything else to do this weekend I need to build a motor stand to support the 80hp thats coming off, so that I can begin replacing the transom wood and start the rear deck


----------



## radiorob (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good man! I'd love to find a deal like that...


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 4, 2009)

> Looking good man! I'd love to find a deal like that...


It took me two months of searching craigslist every half hour to find the boat I was looking for.

I made a little bit more progress today. Its been a rough weekend, I've been back and forth from the hospital while my wife was having her gallbladder removed. She told me to get out and do something for a while this afternoon so I had a buddy come over and help me with the outboard. We build a stand and got it off the transom, and now I'm able to replace the wood and also start the back deck.

















Sorry for the small cell phone pictures, I'll get some more up when things get less hectic around here.


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 6, 2009)

Today I got the "splash over well" (if there's another name for it please let me know) removed from the transom to reveal some lovely rotting wood. My question is who has had boats with and without the splashwell? I'm gonna be running a max hp of 40 (tiller steer). I understand that there is some structural support and I would replace the support. Should I replace the whole well or go without it?

Before






After


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

Splash wells are there to help keep water from coming over the stern and swamping the boat.If you are not going to be in heavy chop and swells,I wouldn't keep it.I would double up the transom wood to a thickness of 1.25 to 1.5 inches.


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm probably going to keep the splash well, I just wanted to see if anyone could think of a reason not to keep it. The transom wood is already about 2" thick unfortunaly it is also rotted. I'm going to replace with the same thickness


----------



## Bass n flats (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok so it's been awhile since I've posted on this build (btw ive had to change my login name) Since 2009 I've done a lot to the boat I decided to get rid of all the wood framing and go with aluminum framing. I have also picked up a 25 hp Johnson. Currently I am working on a grab bar/center seat (see pics below). Over the winter I will be replacing wood decks with aluminum flooring, expanding front deck, built in tackle storage, jack plate, and paint. Here are a few pics of how the boat sits now.












This is the grab rail/center seat that will be mounted tomorrow


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 15, 2012)

After getting the jack plate done I have started to remove the wood decking and extending the front deck adding two more storage compartments and relocating my trolling motor battery. I also removed some extra aluminum that the previous owner had added that had no purpose.

















Tomorrow I should be able to complete the framing on the front deck


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 16, 2012)

Got the extension for the new storage compartments done. Hopefully I can get the hatch lids done in the next few days.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 22, 2012)

Got the hatch lids for the front done today. Tomorrow I'm going to start on redoing the back deck to give me three hatches.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed this in the last pic of last post and last pic of this post so now I gotta ask. The piece of 1" square tubing behind the rivet gun has the ends cut at about 45° on both ends. What are those cuts for? 

P.S. Looking good.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 23, 2012)

It is bracing for a piece of diamond plate that's part of the decking. On both sides of the hatches and the center there will be a small strip of diamond plate


----------



## JMichael (Dec 23, 2012)

OK, I worded my question wrong I guess, what I'm trying to ask is why did you cut the angle on the ends of those pieces of square tubing.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 23, 2012)

Aaaahhhh. To rivet them to the cross member. I'll try to put up a picture in the morning


----------



## JMichael (Dec 23, 2012)

I see said the blind man (I think). You're installing your rivets with the gun/tool on the top.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes oh blind one you are correct


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 23, 2012)

I got most of the framing done on the back deck today but ran out of two crucial items....rivets and 1x1 square tubing. When it's done I will have 1 large compartment for 2 6 gallon fuel tanks and then on each side of that I will have a battery box recessed into the deck, you can see the outiline where they will be cut out. One of these will be for my accessory battery and the other for miscellaneous storage.


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 26, 2012)

Rear fuel hatch is finished. Should get the rest of my tubing and hinges in the next week to finish my last 3 hatches


----------



## Bass n flats (Dec 31, 2012)

While waiting to buy some square tubing (I haven't had to buy any aluminum to this point everything was found while looking for scrap metal), I made a trolling mount out of some 3x3 square tube.


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 5, 2013)

Hatches are done! Well except for two braces I have to put in tomorrow.





















P.S. thanks to Brine for helping me get my hands on the square tube to finish the hatches!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

hey I've got some 1x1x1/8" square tube and some 1x1x1/8" angle left over.. I still need some of it, but I can give it to you for what I paid for it. I've got 21' sticks of tube, and 24' sticks of angle. 

But of course, I can't cut it and bring it to work with me because my truck is in South Carolina at my dad's shop getting the cams and lifters replaced...


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 9, 2013)

I appreciate the offer Russ, as of right now (unless I change plans again, which has been happening a lot lately). I have enough angle and tube. I am on the hunt for some sheet or I'm thinking about going the cam route after seeing Brines boat in person. I have decided that I am doing the hatch lids in diamond plate and the rest of the decking in flat to give some contrasts. I got the welding instructor at the technical college I work at cutting the lids for me on his shear and they should be ready tomorrow so I hope to have progress pics up by Saturday. Hope you get that truck back before tournaments begin!


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the hatch lids back from the welding instructor.  And I may be getting the rest of the aluminum sheet needed for the decking and floor for free!  I should know something by Monday.












Over the weekend I will get these mounted and continue working on patching cosmetic holes.


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 26, 2013)

I finally got my hands on some free aluminum sheet.  I got the front deck cut and will be riveting it down shortly.  I also for started on the floor and have to pick up foam tomorrow.











I also will be picking up a project from bassboy one day next week!!


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 3, 2013)

Here is the grab bar console that I picked up from bassboy this morning.  It will soon house my electronics and switches.  I am also going to work some rod holders on to the sides.  If you need any work done I would highly recommend Dawson for large or small projects he had it done promptly and it was exactly what I asked for.  Thanks again Dawson


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 8, 2013)

The last two nights I got some parts of the boat covered with self etching primer. I also was able to get some flared rod tubes made to recess into the front deck. I should have these mounted tomorrow. Then I will be able to button up the front deck and start painting the entire boat.


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 10, 2013)

I was able to mount the rod tubes in the front deck.  They came out pretty good I just need to seal around them.




The bottom three tubes are for spinning rods and bait casters.  the top tube on each side is for fly rods.  I will be fabricating the handle holders this week.

Also able to get the front decking secured, some more of the bare aluminum spots primed, and markings made for glove box and seat posts
















Excuse the fridge in the garage it went out beginning of the week and it's supposed to go away tomorrow


----------



## JMichael (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking good. What type of tubes did you use and what is the diameter?


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 10, 2013)

1 1/4" schedule 40 PVC. I made a quick video of ow I flared them but I am having trouble posting it and I haven't been able to get uploaded to ou tube.


----------



## Bass n flats (Feb 24, 2013)

Got two coats of primer and one coat of rustoleum topside gloss white.  Weather permitting I should be able to get the other two coats on in the next week.


----------



## Bass n flats (Mar 1, 2013)

Got some goodies that came in the mail today.






I should be able to put the last two coats of paint on starting on Sunday.


----------

